# New interesting hot lures?



## walleyecandy

Does anyone have any MUST HAVE lures?

I always keep red/white Gem n Eyes with. Those parrot jigs use to be great but they quit making them...

Lake of the Woods is almost always gold/ red glow. Rattles some days help.


----------



## blhunter3

My primary colors are chartreuse, white and pink, or blue. Other then that, I don't really have any favorite lures.


----------



## walleyecandy

I haven't caught much on those new rattle raps -open water, I've caught crappie on rippin raps.

The glow demon with a green top use to be hot- but the red glow out fishes them 3to1 now. I've seen glow blue work.

Never see many black lures...anyone know why?


----------



## blhunter3

walleyecandy said:


> Never see many black lures...anyone know why?


Fish are racist.


----------



## walleyecandy

Nice! Haha.

Maybe black doesn't work under water either?

It's not profiling if it's accurate. :bop:


----------



## blhunter3

Hahaha, that is a good one! oke:


----------



## macker13

My "Must Have" lure has been the Northland Forage Minnow jig in the Golden perch color.

There is a particular lake I fish over the Christmas/New Years time and that jig with a shiner minnow has been very productive. Water clarity is 12 - 14 feet.

I jig 4- 5 times about 6", then rest 30 seconds. Repeat this several times then slowly raise my rod time 3' and slowly lower it down with some hesitations/fluttering motion. Sometimes I'll add a small twitch while in the rest phase. Mostly get walleyes, but also deadly on Northerns. Caught a few LMB and a couple big perch (13 - 14").

http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q= ... 6314474292


----------



## dakotashooter2

blhunter3 said:


> My primary colors are chartreuse, white and pink, or blue. Other then that, I don't really have any favorite lures.


Something we have in common.........

I've never been a slave to "trend" lures...........

RE: Black lures... Many years ago my dad was fishing off his dock several weekends in early fall and limiting on walleyes averaging 6-7 lbs... The only lure they would bite...... A black beetle spin................


----------



## walleyecandy

Busy winter between dodging snowstorms and trying to get out fishing!

Lake of the Woods was pretty slow in the basin but we did hook up quite a few -color preferences were the same gold or red, keep changing though. The person who keeps switching catches the most.

I had great luck with Fatso lures this year too- but they aren't cheap! Glow red or pink just pick off fish like a sniper. High hopes for there new #4 hook size in 1/9th... $70 later I get 24 tiny jigs... But when you have $1500 into a brand new Otter equipped -it's hard to do budget cuts on what sinks minnow heads into 15 inch plus crappie's strike zone.

Back to black- we paint Johnson Silver Minnows black on my favorite minnesota lake. The bass and northerns just beat them up.

Had high hopes for this new UV paint- but supposedly walleyes can't see UV... oh well.


----------

